# As sad as it sounds, I wish I had friends



## ChocolateStrawberry (Nov 12, 2013)

Since I was 9, I've had my best friend who is still my friend now. I'm now 14 and tbh apart from her, I have absolutely no one. She's outgoing and friendly so she made plenty of new friends once we went to secondary school, plus she was pretty. I was shy, awkward and not pretty at all. I've got a few 'friends' there but they can be barely called that.. Literally just people I'm friendly with, not the type you do things with outside school, as they all have their own friends and groups. You guys get what I mean, right?
In holidays/weekends I only ever do stuff with her, and if she's busy or with her other friends like tonight, then I'm home doing nothing. Looked on facebook and she's posted tons of pictures of her with her friends.. Obviously, I wasn't invited.

Is anyone else the same?


----------



## ShuLei (Feb 5, 2014)

I know the feeling of being left out, but maybe next time, if you ask her about hanging out after school, and if she says she cant because shes hanging out with them, ask if you could come with them? 

My friends and I have LAN parties here in Denmark, I dont always get invited even tho I am the highest ranked at what we play, mostly because I dont know them very well, but if I want to join them, I just ask my friend and there's no problem. 

Short answer, I know dat feel :>


----------



## ChocolateStrawberry (Nov 12, 2013)

ShuLei said:


> I know the feeling of being left out, but maybe next time, if you ask her about hanging out after school, and if she says she cant because shes hanging out with them, ask if you could come with them?
> 
> My friends and I have LAN parties here in Denmark, I dont always get invited even tho I am the highest ranked at what we play, mostly because I dont know them very well, but if I want to join them, I just ask my friend and there's no problem.
> 
> Short answer, I know dat feel :>


I never ask to go with her because I don't wanna seem desperate
Plus I don't want to just tag along if she doesn't really want me there


----------



## ShuLei (Feb 5, 2014)

ChocolateStrawberry said:


> I never ask to go with her because I don't wanna seem desperate
> Plus I don't want to just tag along if she doesn't really want me there


I dont think you should think that way. Hmm,, you should look for something you like doing. I cant say anything but what I would have done, which is.. Play pc with online friends, trying to reach a gold and train martial arts.. That really is all I do. Oh my god I just realised how much I love being alone 0.0.

Anyways I'm out of advice , if you need anything I can help with I'm here '~.~'


----------



## ShuLei (Feb 5, 2014)

A goal* 

my engrish is wery gud


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

No. I don't really want friends.


----------



## ChocolateStrawberry (Nov 12, 2013)

Haha, I like being alone but I'd also like people to hang out with sometimes


----------



## tbone415 (Feb 16, 2014)

*I get it*

Hey i know it my friends are messed up. Find someone to go with. Or just ask to come with them. Its mean of them to be like that :no


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Kinda

I have..I would say 2 "local" friends, and a few I speak to online. The 2 local friends I've known since we were 11-12 and I'll only ever do anything with them but they have their own lives so I sort of fit in around that, like you if they are doing something on a weekend I'll be at home doing nothing instead. I only really meet up with 1 of them every couple of months as his jobs funny hours and is like the exact opposite of my 9-5 routine of hell but the other one works similar hours to me so I'm more likely to do something with him, but yeah like I say hes got his own stuff going on which is fair enough, but it just means I'm usually bored on my own quite a bit! 

..meh :blank


----------



## Jesuszilla (May 26, 2013)

Nothing sad about wanting friends. I would love to have a few friends to hang out with and talk to.


----------



## kjwkjw (Dec 14, 2013)

i wish i could be your friend <3


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Not sad. I'd say many people wish for companionship. I know I do.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I lost all my good childhood friends.


----------



## SoulGem (Feb 17, 2014)

I don't even have friends to hang out with. I think I just gave up on trying to make people feel comfortable with me. 

When I used to have a few friends back when I was in school it was always the same, they would get invited to parties and gatherings and I was always left alone.

Facebook is a pain for me, I can't stand seeing old friends having fun with their friends, I just feel more miserable. I just end up quitting Facebook.


----------



## arcticmonkeys (Feb 10, 2014)

I feel the same way.


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)

I also feel the same. I can always be your friend


----------



## Guts (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm the same, alone besides the one somewhat distant friend. But I believe there are many people here who are similar and willing to be a friend and helping hand


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

Same same. And it is nice to have online friends and all, it's certainly better than nothing, but still...I know it's just not the same as having tangible, real-life friends to be with. Chin up, my dear. Wish I could say it gets better...
but if it's anything like my situation, you just get used to it.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

Well, there's always hobbies.


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

Nothing sad about wanting to be close to others.


----------



## thrilla in manila (Jan 31, 2014)

I feel the same way. I'm trying to figure out where to find people like me. It would be nice to find someone where the relationship was equal, where I didn't feel like I was just allowed to 'tag along' on my friend's adventures because they feel sorry for me.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah, I've always wanted a friend. I've never had one before irl, only acquaintances that I didn't know very well and would not speak to regularly.
Internet-wise, I've only ever had about 2 or 3 people that I would call friends, and I've long since lost contact with them.

Thankfully, I have my hobbies to keep me occupied, so I wouldn't say I'm completely miserable without friends, but it does suck not having anyone to hang out with or talk to.


----------



## GrainneR (Feb 7, 2014)

thrilla in manila said:


> I feel the same way. I'm trying to figure out where to find people like me. It would be nice to find someone where the relationship was equal, where I didn't feel like I was just allowed to 'tag along' on my friend's adventures because they feel sorry for me.


This.
I can relate to this.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

M2, and it makes me sooooo sad to have no one. I feel no one will care if I die. Thats how its gonna be for now though I guess. I exercise to increase motivation0.

If anyone has any good ideas of new hobbies that are free to start, please let me know, thanks.


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

chessman6500 said:


> M2, and it makes me sooooo sad to have no one. I feel no one will care if I die. Thats how its gonna be for now though I guess. I exercise to increase motivation0.
> 
> If anyone has any good ideas of new hobbies that are free to start, please let me know, thanks.


Writing or running?


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

perennial wallflower said:


> Writing or running?


Writing has become worthless, and its too cold to run right now. However I love exercising, and plan to start outdoor exercises in the spring. So that was an awesome suggestion! (not being sarcastic)


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

chessman6500 said:


> Writing has become worthless, and its too cold to run right now. However I love exercising, and plan to start outdoor exercises in the spring. So that was an awesome suggestion! (not being sarcastic)


No worries. I hope you can find something.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

perennial wallflower said:


> No worries. I hope you can find something.


I hope so too. This gap in my life is HUGE, almost the size of the entire Continent of Russia.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

Salvador Dali said:


> Yeah, I've always wanted a friend. I've never had one before irl, only acquaintances that I didn't know very well and would not speak to regularly.
> Internet-wise, I've only ever had about 2 or 3 people that I would call friends, and I've long since lost contact with them.
> 
> Thankfully, I have my hobbies to keep me occupied, so I wouldn't say I'm completely miserable without friends, but it does suck not having anyone to hang out with or talk to.


Hey I agree totally. I have no one to talk to either, and my hobbies and options are running dry. Your lucky you have hobbies. I don't, at least not ones I can pursue frequently. I am almost done with life, even though I'm only 21.


----------



## thrilla in manila (Jan 31, 2014)

Chessman: Since you like exercising, howabout lifting dumbbells, or other weights if your home has the space for them?


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

thrilla in manila said:


> Chessman: Since you like exercising, howabout lifting dumbbells, or other weights if your home has the space for them?


Great idea, but I have actually been doing that.


----------



## bayareaguy (Feb 22, 2014)

thrilla in manila said:


> Chessman: Since you like exercising, howabout lifting dumbbells, or other weights if your home has the space for them?


That's exactly what I do to occupy my time and also video games


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

bayareaguy said:


> That's exactly what I do to occupy my time and also video games


Interesting, but video games give me a headache.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

I really have been feeling ill tbh these past couple days because Im extremely lonely and not a stitch of anyone cares.


----------

